# Bose Premium in my Cruze?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you sure he keyed your VIN in correctly? I'd PM the VIN to Chevy Customer Care and ask them for a build sheet. The Volt has a Bose Premium Sound System as an option, but the Cruze does not.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

dhpnet said:


> So, I was at the dealership today and I asked the parts manager if he had any details and specs on the Pioneer Premium sound system in my new 2014 Cruze. He looked up my Cruze by the VIN number and said it doesn't have a Pioneer sound system, but it has a Bose sound system. He printed a sheet with all the RPO codes for my Cruze, and here is what it says:
> 
> UQA - SPEAKER SYSTEM PREMIUM PERFORMANCE ENHANCED AUDIO 'BOSE' PREMIUM ENHANCED AUDIO SPEAKER SYSTEM (UQA)
> 
> ...


It's a parts catalog error that rpo is predominantly bose in other vehicles. Rest assured you have a pioneer system 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Dhpnet, 

I was able to look up that RPO code in our system. It states, UQA- Audio system feature, Pioneer premium 9-speaker system. If you would like for us to send you a copy of your build sheet as well, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. Be sure to include your VIN and email address. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Dhpnet,
> 
> I was able to look up that RPO code in our system. It states, UQA- Audio system feature, Pioneer premium 9-speaker system. If you would like for us to send you a copy of your build sheet as well, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. Be sure to include your VIN and email address.
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking it up. I thought it sounded strange, but the parts manager was insistent. I will PM my info. I would be interesting to see the build sheet.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

When I have people sit in the back of my car they have complained about how the music is all bass. People rarely sit back there but does your configuration help with that? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The pioneer sucks and I have had it more than a year now and if it was Bose you could call it Blows.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

David1 said:


> The pioneer sucks and I have had it more than a year now and if it was Bose you could call it Blows.


I think this is a matter of perspective on what you think the system should be. I have the Pioneer system in mine and I really like it. But I am not expecting miracles from a cheap system. Sounds just fine to me.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The settings from the sales guy at the dealership made the sound a little fuller and richer, and it improved the stereo separation slightly. Also, reading Xtremerevolution's SQ Audio thread helped me understand what they were trying to accomplish with this audio system, although this system should not be called premium sound in my opinion. The most important thing I learned from XRs thread is that SQ audio is supposed to have a front sound stage, and when it is setup correctly the sound will feel like it is all around you. The Pioneer Premium system cannot reach that level, but the new settings brought it a little more in that direction. 

Most of the audio threads on this site seem to be geared toward creating an SQ audio system, or ripping out the old and putting in a very expensive aftermarket system, not toward getting the most out of the existing system without any mods. Here are a few things I noticed that helped. 

First, I had to realize that most of the sound is supposed to come out of the front speakers in this car. The rear speakers only seem to be for sub bass. The fader in this car has no real purpose. If you fade to the back you will only reduce the volume of the mids and highs and increase the volume of the sub bass. Don't try to fade to the back to improve the sound like I did. It will only make it worse. And, it is not possible to have full sound in the back seats, or coming from the back. The sound system is just not setup that way. 

Second, this car has heavy bass, in my opinion, and in the opinion of my friends. If you turn down the bass you will reduce the thumping, but you will also lose all of the lows and even reduce some of the low-mid notes, if that is a word. Unfortunately you cannot turn down the sub bass separately. 

Finally, I read on many threads in the forums that the XM satellite is not very high quality audio. My brother is a radio engineer for an FM station in the Midwest, and he said that some FM stations also broadcast lower quality audio. The difference is especially noticeable in this car because the sound system is marginal. Your best bet is a high quality CD or high quality digital file. I had an old CD of Styx that I used, and it actually sounded fairly good with the new settings - except for the thumping bass, which almost gives me a headache at times. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well put . Now all I did is pulled the OEM speakers in the front out . Replacing with quality components . Added a decent sub and amp in the trunk and Wallah sound quality . The wiring for the amp was the toughest part . Piece of cake for most of us audiophiles whom like to dabble with such projects . Total cost for me 200.00 $$ or so .. including the free Subs that were gifted to me from my younger brother .

Be cool stay cozy !!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

brian v said:


> Well put . Now all I did is pulled the OEM speakers in the front out . Replacing with quality components . Added a decent sub and amp in the trunk and Wallah sound quality . The wiring for the amp was the toughest part . Piece of cake for most of us audiophiles whom like to dabble with such projects . Total cost for me 200.00 $$ or so .. including the free Subs that were gifted to me from my younger brother .
> 
> Be cool stay cozy !!


Same all I did was replace the fronts with components and rear with coaxial and added a sub front a cobalt sound is 100% better wherever you sit in their car. Thinking of adding a speaker amp one of these days

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

To be honest the sound system is anything but bad! Try to listen to the system in a MUSTANG (that cost way more then the Cruze) now that is BAD. I had to spend 1500usd on speakers and radio system (well i overdid it okay true) to get a GOOD sound in that car. 

The trick is with the cruze, just ADD two deck speakers, for the ones that do not know wth i am talking about. The board behind your rear seats, make them coax units. The will fill in the sound really nicely and without overdoing it. Also the trunk have a good bass due to it's huge size/capacity. 

Really simple solution, you can then also put down the bass with the system without losing to much of the sound. It's really a cheap and elegant solution to a richer sound. The Mylink radio is more then good enough to power a couple of additional coax units :th_salute:


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Mine told me btw the PRECISE same thing, you have a BOSE premium system sir..well no idea, i guess i have to open that puppy up. To see if it's true or not lol!


----------

